
Show HN: Technavneet.com – An online e-commerce retail store - clickme_zsh
It&#x27;s been some time and I have been willing to share something with you guys!<p>I was very hesitant of doing so as I was being naive, I thought of doing everything with perfection.<p>Anyways I digress.<p>I want to introduce you to our e-commerce&#x2F;offline retail store Technavneet IT Solutions(<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.technavneet.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.technavneet.com</a>). We sell IT hardware(PC Parts - CPU, Mobo, GPU, Cases, RAM etc) , Laptops, Servers and provide IT services ranging from Web Development, Design, Under the name of ndesignworks.<p>I am trying to be as resourceful as possible and would love to hear some advice&#x2F;tips anything.<p>We have forum to have discussions about tech&#x2F;services&#x2F;news.(forum.technavneet.com)<p>I started this business because it was really hard for me to find a retailer&#x2F;e-commerce in India who offered good selection of parts, had good website(atleast usable), had technical support and great pricing.<p>Btw last but not the least. Let me introduce myself. I am Navneethakrishnan and I am 21yo. Working on this for past 8 months. (Had some issues with hosting company previously). And I have experience in this field since I was in 4 standard, Building, breaking stuff is what I do as a hobby.<p>I live in India as you might have guessed.<p>Thanks for taking time to read the post.<p>Edit: You can reach me at hello(@)technavneet.com
======
sh87
I appreciate your choice of posting it here, ready to face the harshest
criticism, the soul crushing feeling when you see a cold response and the joy
on realizing someone whom you’ve never met likes what you do. I commend you
for taking the step to build this and further sharing it here.

Now, what would make one choose to buy from you instead of amazon, flipkart or
their local store ?

It would be great to see product spec sheets, comarison charts and other tools
that the bigger stores do not provide.

Good luck.

~~~
clickme_zsh
Haha Thanks. I had already made my mind when I posted it. Sure I will
definitely add your feedback to our priority list. Anyways coming back to the
question you asked.

 __Q. What would make people buy from us instead of online retailers? __

A. We are focused on optimising pricing, delivery and experience.

A person would have to worry less when they buy from us, we are not a seller
platform but rather a retail outlet. We have very strict operating procedures
on customer service, delivery/order handling and RMA, Refunds processing.

I am positive that in few months we will have our own niche customer base and
then we will follow our roadmap to grow the revenue and add stability to
business operations.

~~~
sh87
> we are not a seller platform but rather a retail outlet

This i think is a differentiator and should be the highlight on your website.

I dont think you can beat the big players on price but for sure on other
aspects you mention. Especially customer service.

Also it wouldn’t hurt to have an amazon/flipkart outlet for your products.
Even if its just for brand awareness.

~~~
clickme_zsh
We will definetly think about it. Thanks for suggestion.

------
clickme_zsh
I have posted a video talking about this briefly on our YouTube channel.

[https://youtu.be/VdFx-OU31Hs](https://youtu.be/VdFx-OU31Hs)

